# Menu secret sur iPod nano 6g



## Lauange (17 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour y accéder et en sortir, appuyer simultanément sur les 2 boutons du volume+bouton power entre 5 et 10 secondes. 


Enjoy.


----------



## iPadOne (17 Mai 2012)

Salut c&#8217;est pas plutot : Voulme +/- et Power quand tu redémarre l&#8217;appareil 

je connais ce menu depuis au moins deux ans (il me semble)


----------



## Lauange (17 Mai 2012)

C'est pour cela que tu est un membre émérite.


----------



## iPadOne (17 Mai 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> C'est pour cela que tu est un membre émérite.



Nan cest parce-que jai un Nano et jai fabriqué de ptit truc pour le Nano 6Th generation 

(psstt psst: viens que je te dise un truc a loreille: jen ai meme sur lApple Store  et y en a un nouveau qui est en cour de validation)

Voili voilou


----------



## Lauange (20 Mai 2012)

Bravo.


----------

